# Old Man Fishing



## Dhrubajyoti

C&C are most welcome.


----------



## JimmyO

Nice, but seems very "snapshotish"


----------



## MyaLover

Maybe cropped a little closer and BW?  Hope you dont mind I tried a VERY quick edit, just to maybe help out or spark an idea:


----------



## Dhrubajyoti

Thanks MyaLover. I liked your cropped B&W version. I agree mine was too flat.


----------

